# NO Spark.... Is it the coil?



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I am working on a Bolens MTD 6.25HP lawnmower and there is no spark. I unplugged the kill switch and still had no spark. How do I know for sure that the problem is the coil? I checked the gap and still no spark. I looked for points and couldn't find anything. Is there anything else that I should look at before getting a new coil? Also, is a magneto the same thing as a coil? Thanks for any suggestions. Bob


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please give the engine maker, model and type please so we can assist you further. Generally anything past 1982 doesn't have points and judging by what you have tried, you probably have a bad coil.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

More then likely it's the ignition coil/module. Since it's an MTD it could have one of their Chinese engines on it, the coils for those are a little expensive. Like justin suggested, if you can post the numbers off your unit and or the engine, it would be helpful.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

The number on the Briggs and Stratton engine shroud is as follows 

123J09-0188-E1-01112158

The number stamped on the coil is 0138

The mower is a MTD Bolens with a Briggs engine 6.25? or so HP

Anyone have a coil to sell, Used will work? 

Thanks Guys. Bob


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your coil part number should be #802574, normally about $40-$45 new. Check your local Briggs and Stratton dealer they should have one used laying around.


----------



## Elmo31 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Bob, If you hit something with the mower, it's likely that you have sheared the flywheel key, which is intentionally soft to prevent more serious damage.....That is a dollar part but a little tricky to pull the flywheel if you haven't done one before.....
ET.....


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I am new to small engine repair I was trying to move the flywheel by hand to check for spark after I took the shroud off. After talking to the small engine shop owner he told me that I needed to pull the pull cord to get the flywheel up to the right RPM. So After I sanded the coil bottom and the underside of the mounting bolts and lightly filed the mounting posts, I got the spark to fire. I am going to post my next problem as a separate thread. Thanks for all suggestions. Oh yeah, I did pull the flywheel and the shear pin is fine.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI
A sheared or bent flywheel key on solid-state ignition systems does not affect it's ability to create a spark.


----------

